# what do you think of these 2 bucks?



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How do you all compare these 2 bucks... the cream one has his dam's udder pic. 
Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think I know of that first one. :thumb: I really like him and the udders behind him.

The second...there are some conformational issues that really stand out that would make me pass on him. But i'd have to see the udders behind that guy to give my opinion on him...his dam's udder especially.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

What are the conformational issues? I'm trying to learn more about conformation but as of right now I just don't seem to get it. :shrug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He looks quite cow hocked...steep angle to the rump...flat brisket...a bit short bodied. There are other things...but that's what stands out to me. If I were seriously considering him i'd want more photos of him and udder photos also.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Kylee...that's the one I was leaning towards too..(hey, I must have learned something!!)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I liked the first one too, though I couldn't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, the cream/white buck is Squaw Mountain Blue Summer Storm, owned by Sunny Prairie, in Rainier WA. I bought my first 2 goats from them and they have been so wonderful and supportive .. and now I'm trying to decide on wether to buy this buck for this season's breading. I'll most likely use him for all 5 does, and then he'll need to move on..
He's not the most colorful, but I have does that are tri-color, black/white, 
white with spots, and white... so I should have a nice variety by next spring. He IS from a very good family.. and has some very nice udders behind him...
I decided to pass on the second buck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree with what has been said.

The only thing I really don't like about the first one is he looks short... but I have a short doe so I look for tall bucks... But I like him and his dam's udder!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ha ha..I was looking for a small buck cause the one I've used before is so big, and with Feta's past prolapse I want smaller kids..Stormy is supposed to be "medium" size


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with what everyone has said about buck #2. The dam's udder on buck 1 looks nice..I like his length and depth of body and his uphill stature. I do think if his hind leg wasn't way overstretched his rump would look rather steep though, and he could use more brisket as well.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would choose 1 over 2 but 1 does need more brisket extension and looks to have a steep rump.


----------

